# Seiko 6139-7100 - Helmet - Buying Advice



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Evening folks,

I've been looking at these watches recently, spurred on by the posts in the Midweek Seiko thread a while back.

I'm narrowing my search down to the white faced model.

However, I'm unsure as to what I should be paying for a decent model, as eBay throws up a wide variety, from £50 to £100-ish. Plus, anything I should look out for? The 6139 movement seems fairly common, I have a 6139 Pepsi just now, and so I'm familiar with it. But the watch itself - any niggles?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

there a big numb lump on your wrist so try to get one that hasnt got any battle scars, there are some mint ones and there are some that have been buffed to oblivion.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The prices you have seen for them are good.. if thats for a nice example. I paid a little more than £100 for mine i think, cost me more to have it repaired a while ago. As has already been said, its the case finish thats the problem, lots of highly polished ones around. There was a tidy one on ebay in the states a few days ago..didnt reach reserve so it will probably come up again :thumbsup:


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments chaps, the search continues!

I reckon I saw the one you mentioned minkle, it certainly looked a cracker. I'll keep looking and maybe pop up a WTB at the weekend, funds permitting!


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I recently cleaned one up that was in my father's collection.

Before










and after a clean and new crystal....

after










Bear in mind the glass is not acrylic so a clean one is important unless you want to replace it.

My case has a good few scars but I love the way it wears.

However, this one is gaining time (when chrono is operational) and losing it when the chrono is not on. To the tune of 10 mins every 2 hours!

Hopefully an easy fix that I must get round to!


----------

